

Former SEC Director Rips the Red Tape Off His Mouth - svtrent
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-09/he-went-from-speak-no-evil-on-markets-to-harsh-criticism

======
kchoudhu
I feel like this guy's messaging is about six months behind the times. Two
tier markets are _so_ mid-2014.

------
aet
I'm struggling with the message here.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
The fact that he chose to work with Katsuyama is pretty interesting.

